# K2 Pontoon 189 and Hellbent 179 4 sale



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

189 Pontoons skied 6 days mounted with marker 18.0's for a 305mm boot. They have team bases---one red, one white. Sick deal for $350

I also have a pair of 179 Hell bents with marker 20.0's for a 305mm boot sole. Sickest ski i have ever been on!!! THey have been on the snow twice, selling because i got the 189's.

PM me here or email me at [email protected] if your interested.

Need to sell, I need $$$ for a new sled.


----------

